# 1000 pour Gurb



## Cintia&Martine

Quand nous sommes tous dans le ..., tu arrives avec la solution et toute ta ....
Tes réponses sont un festival de ...

Merci pour ta présence parmi nous et ton aide précieuse.

Un beso
Martine


----------



## chics

Bueno, Gurb, tenemos ya mil mensajes tuyos pero aún no sé si sigues vestido de Marta Sánchez.

Gracias de todos modos, muy útil todo, sigue dando noticias...


----------



## Gévy

Gurb, je suis ravie de te féliciter pour ces 1000 conseils, propositions (honnêtes), traductions, coups de mains. Toujours plein de bon sens, de précision, prêt à tout pour aider, cherchant toujours le bon mot, même si quelquefois ... 

Bravo Gurb, c'est vraiment un plaisir de t'avoir parmi nous !

Bon, alors, quoi... On se retrouve chez toi pour dîner ? Pour ceux qui ne savent pas y aller, c'est là.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## FranParis

Félicitations, Gurb, pour tes mille précisions!


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

GURB:

hace tiempo que no sabes de mí y es que, después de esa horrible traducción que casi me mata, dejé de pisar el territorio français-espagnol. De todos modos, como ya he reiterado en ocasiones anteriores, semejante tarea me acercó a personas tan maravillosas como vosotros, siempre dispuestos a echar una mano a esta pobre catalana...

Muchas gracias, GURB, y a ver si nos seguimos viendo por aquí.

Bisous! 

TPS


----------



## totor

un gran abrazo para mi apreciado coforero, siempre dispuesto a echar una …

(y sí, así de grande)

*¡felices 1000, gurb!​*


----------



## Víctor Pérez

*GURB*: c'est toujours un plaisir de t'avoir parmi nous!



> *Rigueur:*
> *Caractère d'exactitude, de précision, de régularité de quelque chose. *
> *CNRTL*


----------



## traduttoretraditore

Je ne suis pas si vieille sur ce forum, à peine une année et il est vrai que je suis toujours heureuse de voir un post de GURB, toujours rassurant et prompt à éclairer mes lanternes .... GRACIAS GURB et bravo.


----------



## Tina.Irun

Bonjour  Gurb (au faite, que signifie Gurb?)

Je viens à peine d´arriver dans ce forum et
te retrouve souvent, toujours prêt à nous instruire
(regardez donc le goggle bon sang!). 
Je viens de découvrir ta facette sportive (basket, tennis)
où tu sembles jongler avec les mots  et.. aussi l
avec les balles?  
_FELICIDADES/Zorionak/Félicitations._


----------



## yserien

Felicidades Gurb y gracias por tu presencia en este sitio. Un abrazo,yserien.


----------



## Eva Maria

Gurb,

Mes félicitations pour tes premiers 1000!

Creo que no hemos coincidido nunca, pero me he encontrado con montones de tus posts por varios subforos! 

Eres una persona detallista, metódica, con respuestas precisas y "al grano"! Le forumier idéal!

Ne nous quittes pas!

EM


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Iglesia said:


> (au faite, que signifie Gurb?)


 
El sujeto del hilo te lo podrá explicar mejor (o, por lo menos, por qué se llama así), pero, por mi parte, decirte que Gurb es una población en la comarca de Osona, cercana a Vic (quizás ésta te suene más, por lo menos, por los "fuets" y otros embutidos...) 

Gurb, si no voy equivocada, era el personaje de una novelita (el diminutivo es porque es un libro muy finito) de Eduardo Mendoza (_Sin noticias de Gurb_), quien tomó el nombre de esta población para bautizar a un extraterrestre que llega a Barcelona en la época de los Juegos Olímpicos.

Es así, ¿no?

Saludos a GURB y a todos de nuevo  (ya que ya no me paso por el foro de francés-castellano... )


----------



## GURB

Bonjour à tous
Vaya una sorpresa! Tantas muestras de simpatía y amistad. Es realmente muy gratificante y la mejor recompensa que uno puede esperar. Mais n'en jettez plus, la cour est pleine! ( allez! au boulot! Traduisez-moi ça!)
J'en suis vraiment gêné ...mais ravi à la fois, sinon je ne serai pas français! L'orgueil national finit toujours par prendre le dessus...
Vous savez, même si j'ai choisi le pseudo de Gurb, je n'ai rien d'un extraterrestre et la plupart de mes connaissances, je les dois à mon amour de l'espagnol (Qué buen idioma el (vuestro)!) qui m'a poussé à essayer de m'améliorer continuellement et de transmettre mes connaissances, d'abord à mes élèves puis à mes étudiants et maintenant, avec un plaisir toujours renouvelé, à tous ceux qui, sur ce forum en ont besoin.
Ojalá sea por muchos años!
Un cordial saludo a todos y un beso especial   a nuestras dos moderadoras; sin ellas no reinaría en este foro este ambiente tan entrañable.


----------



## josepbadalona

Moi aussi j'ai fait des fiches, pour essayer d'en savoir plus sur Gurb, l'extra-terrestre, alors voici son portrait et son système !!!

 ¡ Muchísimas felicidades y hasta pronto para el 2000 ...!


----------

